# Nor'easter



## jetty jumper (Jan 14, 2013)

Well just what we need another nor'easter. Hope there is no more damage to anybody's home. Best of luck guys hold tight. JERSEY STRONG.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Same as usual, poles and lines down and flooding. The price ya pay for living at the shore.


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Thought we might get some of this as well. Only high winds and sound side flooding. Last nights tide was the worst maybe a 30" surge in Avon. 12 closed until early this morning. Water standing on the road at Mirlo and other TRi village low spots but road is open. Storm Q poked its head out about 100 miles to the north of Hatteras. Hopefully the last, Spring is afoot. Saw an Osprey with a fat fish this morning. Good luck to all those to the North, hope you wether it well


----------



## jetty jumper (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks man same to you.


----------



## J Barbosa (Aug 22, 2012)

We have had some really high tides in the RB this past week.


----------

